# Slim in 6 (weeks)



## JULIA (Oct 1, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything about this program?


----------



## macluver (Oct 3, 2006)

My husband downloaded it for me and the reviews were really good. I've only done the first video once, but I did enjoy it. Not too bad.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 5, 2006)

i have done that program. it isn't too bad. the "6 weeks" thing is only if you want to lose weight fast. the program isn't too demanding, but i know i got sick of eating the same foods everyday. but there is a great recipe forum on the website. i would reccomend it.


----------



## Tyester (Oct 5, 2006)

It'd be interesting to see what it contains.

If anyone has it, and/or if it's small enough to put on here, please post up.


----------



## Miss World (Jan 24, 2007)

I love slim in 6, but I totaly ADORE Turbo Jam ^_^ 
You can find Slim in 6 online (as a torrent file) but not Turbo Jam, I've ordered it from their website and its just an amazing fun workout (and thats coming from a very lazy girl! hehe).. I will try to find a way to upload the videos once I get home (currently at work).. 

In the mean time, you can get more details here


----------

